# Morritt-buying new unit-need advice



## jcayman (Jun 12, 2007)

We are interested in buying a 2-bedroom unit at Morritt in 
Grand Cayman.  We have not seen the resort and need some help.  My husband and I are divers and we have a 5 yr old and a 7 yr old.  *Can anyone tell me the advantages of the Grand vs. Seaside vs. Tortuga (other than oceanfront vs. poolside)?  *Are there different amenities?  We want a ground floor unit.   I'm assuming all the townhouses are ground floor.  Is that correct?  

Is it pretty easy to get the week you want?  We would most likely be traveling in the summer or the end of January.  Although summer is rainy season, we were told the rain passes and weather is fine except for Oct. Nov.  Is this correct?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joyzilli (Jun 12, 2007)

We've always travelled in the summer and never had an issue with rain.  Although hot, the weather has been great.

All three sections share the amenities.  The seaside section is actually part of the Tortuga club, but has been renamed because these units are in the new, concrete buildings that were rebuilt after hurricane Ivan.  The 2nd concrete building has not been built yet.

Townhouse units are not necessarily on the ground floor.  Some are on the 2nd and 3rd floors.  It's easy to book your unit as long as you do so in advance, but you aren't guaranteed to be on the ground floor.  You can make a request and they will do their best to honor it.


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 12, 2007)

We are Morrits owners and much of your question can be answered by how much do I want to spend.  The best deal in purchase price will be had by purchasing a Tortuga poolside townhouse.  They all share amenities and the poolside units are still very nice.  If you want an Ocean view then go for the Grand or Seaside.  Also, the Grand units have hot tubs in the units.  I personally do not use a hot tub much in the Caymans.  The in unit jacuzzi is important to me in ski season but not beach/diving vacations.  So, all in all do you want beach front, do you want a in room jacuzzi? Answer these questions and you will know what to look for.  There is currently a reasonable priced 2 bedroom poolside townhouse unit on redweek.  You may want to rent a unit at Morrits and then make an educated decision.  We went to Morritts before we purchased so we could make the correct decision.  I have stayed in the Poolside Townhouse units and I think they are fine.  But, that is one persons opinion.  But, the Grand units are beautiful and they really are the nicest.  So, if you afford the extra money in the initial purchase I would say get a Grand or Seaside unit.  But, keep in mind that they poolside units are also very nice.  Good luck!


----------



## ralphd (Jun 12, 2007)

*Morritt's*

Go to:

'   http://morrittsgrand.com/    '

Other info at:

'   http://www.morrittproperties.com/    '

From memory.........................
Morritt's Grand:
2 buildings- all beachfront
4 stories - elevator
12 two bd each bldg
8 one bd
concrete bldg
Seaside:
3 buildings (including studios)- all beachfront
one of above to complete this year, studios and balance next year
5 story - elevator
Includes studios thru 3 bd units
Tortuga:
One beachfront- nine poolside bldgs
townhouses generally 2nd and 3rd floor- penthouses 3rd floor
3 story- no elevator
Wood buildings


----------



## jcayman (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for the information.  I discovered the Tortuga units don't have washer/dryer or dishwasher which are important to me.  We own a Marriott timeshare which we bought just for trade value.  This timeshare we plan to use.  We plan to go back to Caymans in July to check it out.  If a unit comes up before then for a good deal  we might have to buy before we see it <g>.  Thanks again for the great info


----------



## jtridle (Jun 12, 2007)

jcayman said:


> Thank you so much for the information.  I discovered the Tortuga units don't have washer/dryer or dishwasher which are important to me.  We own a Marriott timeshare which we bought just for trade value.  This timeshare we plan to use.  We plan to go back to Caymans in July to check it out.  If a unit comes up before then for a good deal  we might have to buy before we see it <g>.  Thanks again for the great info



I don't know if you were the same person who posted on the Morritt's forum (I think that is where I saw it and responded but I'm having a senior moment) but if you're not, I'll repeat it again.  The one oceanfront wood building that was remodeled after Hurricane Ivan, rather than torn down, was remodeled with dishwashers and ceiling fans.  I don't think they had washer/dryers installed but there is an onsite laundry so I have never found this to be a big deal.  I own a one bedroom at Tortuga club and love it there.  You can find a very reasonably priced unit on ebay.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 14, 2007)

jtridle said:


> I don't know if you were the same person who posted on the Morritt's forum (I think that is where I saw it and responded but I'm having a senior moment) but if you're not, I'll repeat it again.  The one oceanfront wood building that was remodeled after Hurricane Ivan, rather than torn down, was remodeled with dishwashers and ceiling fans.  I don't think they had washer/dryers installed but there is an onsite laundry so I have never found this to be a big deal.  I own a one bedroom at Tortuga club and love it there.  You can find a very reasonably priced unit on ebay.



The remodel info is correct.


----------



## lawren2 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know that Morritts has a lot going on with the new seaside bldg opening in July and the second being built but does anyone know if they intend on remodeling the Tortuga poolside units and perhaps installing at least a dishwasher in the townhouse units?

For the difference in resale price between 2bed Grand and 2bed Tortuga it was really a no-brainer. I'll wash some dishes thank-you very much. :whoopie: 

The laundry room was convenient and not an issue but a dw would be nice somewhere down the road.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 16, 2007)

The units are renovated on a set schedule established by the building reserve budget. I think it is likely they will add the dish washers and ceiling fans to the pool side units as they did the one remaining ocean front MTC building.


----------

